# 2017 Musky Show



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

http://www.ohiomuskyshow.com/

Jan 20-22, 2017
Makoy Center
Hilliard, Oh.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Looking forward to it


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

Probably going solo this year my son can't go. Im in Canton anyone wanting to carpool? Going Sat. Thats better seminars


----------



## ESOXSeeker (Jan 11, 2009)

MuskyFan said:


> http://www.ohiomuskyshow.com/
> 
> Jan 20-22, 2017
> Makoy Center
> Hilliard, Oh.


Don't forget to stop by the Central Ohio Musky Club booth and introduce yourself!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

The vendor list shows no lake x or dadson. Count me out. Who the hell is in charge for updating the vendor list? Shum Shum will be there but is not listed.


----------



## ESOXSeeker (Jan 11, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> The vendor list shows no lake x or dadson. Count me out. Who the hell is in charge for updating the vendor list? Shum Shum will be there but is not listed.


Consider attending the swap meet Saturday night, all the vendors and collector's may have what you are looking for?


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Legend killer...keep your poor attitude away from the show. Go buy 150.00 blade baits you will catch millions of muskies. Lake x is another that people buy to resell.....news flash supply in bigger than demand. Sit home be unhappy and buy baits online. Too me, it's more than a few venders, it's seeing guys I know and fund raising. Never mind that money does trickle down to youth and bigger fish stocking. give you a free trip around the world and you want too go somewhere else.....smh. Lure swap and Mike Money minnow fun will be better without guys with bad attitudes.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Not a bad attitude. I go to shows to get hard to find baits. I will wait to go to the southern musky fest. I will order my other new baits online like Chad shads. I donate to the stocking efforts. I would just like to have whoever is in charge to keep the Web site updated.


----------



## ESOXSeeker (Jan 11, 2009)

MuskyFan said:


> http://www.ohiomuskyshow.com/
> 
> Jan 20-22, 2017
> Makoy Center
> Hilliard, Oh.


Musky lures,tackle & seminars for anyone wanting to add muskie fishing experience! Even for old timers, pickup some new tricks or techniques? Share some advice and experiences.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sucks I have a wedding to go to on Saturday or I'd be there.


----------



## ESOXSeeker (Jan 11, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> Sucks I have a wedding to go to on Saturday or I'd be there.


Friday or Sunday?


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm heading down in the morning.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Went today and enjoyed it. Although I have yet to catch a musky on a bait, three more baits caught me today.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Troy Dave said:


> Went today and enjoyed it. Although I have yet to catch a musky on a bait, three more baits caught me today.


Been there, done that.... It's a disease...


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I also picked up some new baits at the show and went to a couple seminars. I'm ready for the 2017 season.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Great show spent a fortune joined chapter 19 raffle and swap was awesome ended up winning a signed Wiley bait at the raffle. Great time. Hit alum spillway Sunday fished a couple hours no fish for us, saw one caught.


----------

